# Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone?



## babutler (Dec 28, 2006)

*Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe?*

I have not found anyone yet with this setup. I'm really looking at getting this accompanied with the Eurojet K04 since I don't want to bother with rods or pistons. I only here about APR and Unitronic. Does anyone have videos of the Revo cars performing? APR has a cool video on youtube with a K04 GTI racing an Audi R8. Thanks guys







Also wondering who is running a Eurojet K04.


_Modified by babutler at 10:03 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hmmm....
I think i saw an R8 going by my house a few days ago....
Let me see if i can find it again, and i'll keep you posted....


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/2017659
revo stage 3 + 


_Modified by johnnyrebel at 6:09 AM 6-17-2009_


----------



## babutler (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*

Wow, that wasn't a K04 right? A GT30?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (babutler)*

Thats a gt30.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe? (babutler)*

Hi








I pieced my own kit and undercut EJ's k04 kit by $1000. I got the turbo, injectors, and misc bolts/gaskets for $2000 exactly, upgraded from Revo stage 2+ to stage 3 for $200 ($800 standalone), had Induktion do the install, and I am set.
Ive had this in since mid March and it has been running great. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (babutler)*

yea sorry by the time i posted i forgot i read ko4


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

how much psi you runnin now staulker


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Staulkor is one of our beta testers who has what should be the final production software in his car. Once we get the thumbs up from our testers around the country that its working well in various regions we'll be releasing it.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Staulkor is one of our beta testers who has what should be the final production software in his car. Once we get the thumbs up from our testers around the country that its working well in various regions we'll be releasing it. 
 Fancy!


----------



## Greyscale (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe? (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_
I pieced my own kit and undercut EJ's k04 kit by $1000. I got the turbo, injectors, and misc bolts/gaskets for $2000 exactly, upgraded from Revo stage 2+ to stage 3 for $200 ($800 standalone), had Induktion do the install, and I am set.


I'm looking to do the same thing - how hard would it be for me to get the Revo STG3 as well? I just need to get the part numbers for the snail/manifold and order all of the gaskets and whatnot. Also, what did the install cost?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe? (Greyscale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greyscale* »_
I'm looking to do the same thing - how hard would it be for me to get the Revo STG3 as well? I just need to get the part numbers for the snail/manifold and order all of the gaskets and whatnot. Also, what did the install cost?

If anyone has the part numbers or if you find them, post here. I remember reading a thread where someone posted a pic of a complete oem k04 setup and all the part numbers next to each item. I searched and did not find.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My build up thread for my k04 is over on golfmkv --> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...77962
I would gladly share my boost numbers and other logs, but unfortunately I can't as the file is still in beta. Once released, I will be posting logs that reflect the latest version


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe? (babutler)*

I'm currently on 2+ with KMD setup, just heard about 3..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22894



_Modified by joeyvdubGLI at 8:57 PM 9/28/2009_


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Bump for updates on stage 3??


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

If you're talking about revo's k04 software i'm pretty sure they'll let you get the software without a problem even if it's not officially released yet. I've been running it for a few months now and have been very happy with it.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*

not that one the stage 3 one thats for the gt3071r turbo. How is your gas mileage on the k04 setup you have??


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

Our stage III KO4 software for the 2.0t FSI is has been released for a little while now and is available through any of our dealers. Please contact us or your dealer directly to find out more.
The stage IV GT3071R software is not officially released but is available to anyone who is interested and has the appropriate hardware installed.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Our stage III KO4 software for the 2.0t FSI is has been released for a little while now and is available through any of our dealers. Please contact us or your dealer directly to find out more.
The stage IV GT3071R software is not officially released but is available to anyone who is interested and has the appropriate hardware installed. 

I've been running the final release SIII Software for about 3 months now (I was running a Beta file before) and must say that I am quite happy with it. 
BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to REVO


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is the hardware that you need to run the gt3071r software?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The stage IV GT3071R software is not officially released but is available to anyone who is interested and has the appropriate hardware installed. 

Hmmm...
Chris, this is with STOCK rods right ??
What kind of numbers are you guys seeing with this ?
(you can p.m. me if you don't wanna talk about this in public...)


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_what is the hardware that you need to run the gt3071r software?

ATP GT3071R turbo kit... upgraded fuel pump, RS4 injectors, 3 inch exhaust... 
I would do the rods too... having a 3071R and not upgrading your internals is pointless IMO... But then again you would have to go with another tuner to take full advantage of that kit... 
Revo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
ATP GT3071R turbo kit... upgraded fuel pump, RS4 injectors, 3 inch exhaust... 
I would do the rods too... having a 3071R and not upgrading your internals is pointless IMO... But then again you would have to go with another tuner to take full advantage of that kit... 
Revo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Which brings up the question, when is stage 5 going to be available?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_
Which brings up the question, when is stage 5 going to be available?

My guess is never...


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*

Dyno yet? What settings are you at on the REVO s/w?


----------



## RubThisDub91 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (joeyvdubGLI)*

anybody have numbers for these k04 revo setups?


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (RubThisDub91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubThisDub91* »_anybody have numbers for these k04 revo setups? 

With a 2.5" dp , VF intake and 91oct I, just yesterday, made 295whp and 300wtq. 
I really think the 2.5" dp is creating to much back pressure, and am replacing it this week. I should be able to get back to the dyno with a full 3" exhaust and different intake, and am expecting MUCH better results.


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

nice numbers what dyno was this one?


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (zigger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zigger* »_nice numbers what dyno was this one?

Dynojet


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

upgraded to REVO3 yesterday


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (joeyvdubGLI)*

This is a video of my ED30 GTI with Stage 2+ so pretty much a Stage 3 K04 car..
On a run way with no traction.. Pump fuel and road legal tyres.. The car ran a 12.601 on a proper track..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2boDL3niUA


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe? (babutler)*

Go REVO GT30. I've been running the stage 4 beta file and it's been flawless since feb. I'm on stock rods and I recently dyno'd it and it makes excellent power at relatively low boost.
But bring that you have APR I'd continue the APR route. 
Best of luck with whichever route you choose. 

_Quote, originally posted by *babutler* »_I have not found anyone yet with this setup. I'm really looking at getting this accompanied with the Eurojet K04 since I don't want to bother with rods or pistons. I only here about APR and Unitronic. Does anyone have videos of the Revo cars performing? APR has a cool video on youtube with a K04 GTI racing an Audi R8. Thanks guys







Also wondering who is running a Eurojet K04.

_Modified by babutler at 10:03 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (joeyvdubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeyvdubGLI* »_upgraded to REVO3 yesterday

How's it running? Worth the money?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

Right now I'm working out an issue with low pressure fueling, but when everything is right, it runs CHERRY, no issues. (But 2 days before that I also replaced my bad KMD HPFP with APR's)... either way IMO it's worth the money because I was getting inconsistent boost with the 2+ software. Now it's MUCH better top end boost, spikes around 18psi, holds 15psi @ red-line and smooth gradual boost increase on a long acceleration. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Revo Stage 3 K04 anyone? Eurojet K04 maybe? (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
If anyone has the part numbers or if you find them, post here. I remember reading a thread where someone posted a pic of a complete oem k04 setup and all the part numbers next to each item. I searched and did not find.

search can suck my chocolate starfish!

here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...78638
06F 145 702 C: exhaust manifold with turbo charger
1K0 145 693 B: air circulation pipe
1K0 145 845 A: pressure hose
1K0 145 770 P: air pipe(if you have factory "noise pipe" u dont need this)
06F 145 751: DV relocation flange
06F 145 710 d: Diverter valve(new piston style DV)
06F 145 757 F: gasket (2 other small gaskets for the turbo; part numbers needed)
06F 129 627 H: intake pipe(if you have aftermarket CAI simply have bung welded on post MAF . this is for ppl who wanna run the stock airbox if they have boost issues common with k04 with CAI)
B 06F 906 036 F: injector (x4)
N 044 502 3: stud (x4)
N 910 848 01: hexagon socket head bolt (x4)
N 013 851 4: sealing washer (x4)
N 908 946 01: hex. nut, self-locking (x5)
N 102 861 08: shouldered hex. nut, self-locking (x4)
06F 253 039 E: gasket
06F 133 073 D: gasket
06F 145 536 C: support
N 909 265 01: clamp (x2)
1K0 145 762 BM: pressure pipe
N 907 816 01: spring clip (x2)
06F 145 383 L: bracket
1K0 253 115 K: gasket
1K0 145 803 P: Intercooler
M6x16mm bolts for S3 cooler x4












_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 5:15 AM 11-20-2009_


----------

